# Summon totally missing on app if you didn't buy....?



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

I was summoning my car yesterday ( come to me ) just hoping that Tesla could inherit some data of some type. <------- I had a little free time in a vastly empty parking lot. 

A fellow model 3 owner walked up to me to ask how I was doing that. I told him it was simple. We compared app screens and I learned ( or figuring ) that if you didn't purchase FSD or anything that you actually don't have that option on the app. 

Did you guys know that?

I wonder where the app gets it data in order to populate - or not populate - different options. I suppose that information is coming from Tesla - right?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

it has to be enabled in the car too.


----------

